
Edit My Ex – Remove Your Ex from Your Photos - bhartzer
https://www.editmyex.com/
======
gus_massa
The photos in the "Our Work" are fake. See the analysis of the second example

[http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=6db59a852d8a806a8c4...](http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=6db59a852d8a806a8c42422992c099a192442725.254646)

[http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=52e7e3eb6a9165b2dac...](http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=52e7e3eb6a9165b2dac2d5aaac10c716cb85f4e3.184593)

The "lines"around the persons are a clear sign that they just got an image of
an empty beach and photoshopped the two persons.

(I couldn't find the original photos. Perhaps they took the photos, but I
suspect that they are stock photos or something similar. Bonus points for
finding any of them.)

The other two examples in the "Our Work" section have a similar signs of been
fake.

~~~
lsferreira42
Yes, it is a stock image, but i think the guy is actually on the picture:

[https://www.tineye.com/search/52e7e3eb6a9165b2dac2d5aaac10c7...](https://www.tineye.com/search/52e7e3eb6a9165b2dac2d5aaac10c716cb85f4e3/)

------
grawprog
This reminds me of that black mirror episode where blocking someone in real
life blurred their faces in pictures and memory. Doesn't seem like a very
helpful thing to me. Sure it's hard looking at pictures and having those
memories, but, if there's pictures, there was probably at least some good
memories. I always just try and focus on those while looking at such pictures.
Shit happens, good and bad, editing pictures(or altering memories) doesn't
change this. It might suck that pictures can bring up bad memories but
removing the person from them won't change your memories and I doubt it'll
make you forget you were there with that person.

------
philwelch
Alternate product name: Yezhovify (cf.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Yezhov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Yezhov))

------
rossdavidh
While I am, generally speaking, appalled, I could imagine scenarios in which
the ex was, let's say, violently abusive, and it might be justified. "We're
not here to judge, we're here to Photoshop", is an awesome slogan. Also,
awful.

------
sansnomme
Challenge for HN: Build this using neural networks :)

------
maerF0x0
see also: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338013/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338013/)

------
alphagrep12345
£6.99 for a photo? That's too steep. I guess this can be automated.

------
rsimmonds
Lol.Hilarious.

